# Steam Canner Reveiw



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well tried out my new steam canner taday. It be alot like a water bath canner ceptin it works with steam, uses lots less water an heats up lots faster then a water bath canner.

Here be a pic a what it looks like:










With 6 pints a butter ta be canned. It will hold 7 quarts at a time:










In use, ya can see the steam comin out the exhaust holes round the sides:









Overall I'm real happy with this canner, BUT, I don't recommened usin it on a older exposed coil electric stove top like ours. I was bout a third a the way through the cannin process when the element shorted out. I moved the canner ta another element thinkin well the top is nearly 40 years old, was just time fer that element ta let go. Well, with about 15 minutes a cannin time left, that element shorted out to! I think the problem be that the canner is large enough in diameter that it holds to much heat down round the elements an ruins the connectors. So, I won't be usin it on the stove top (especially when I know install a new one) anymore. I've got a gas stove in the basement what will now get hooked up (good excuse fer doin so, just been puttin it off) an will only use this canner on it.

So overall, I think it be a fine canner, just be carefull if ya use it on electric stoves.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Always been a lot of controversy with the steam canner ... (IMO)  ...

I gave it a pass ... but that is just me ...


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

Always been a fan of pressure cookers... no question about whether something is safe or not. That, and I already have half a dozen of them, and folks are always give me more, for free.

Some foods are fine with steam... others are 'iffy'. I'd rather not gamble, post TEOTW with iffy food. Shame to survive the Fall, and the Golden Hordes, and be done in by your own canned food.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't think OCH is suggesting you replace a pressure canner with this ... probably an alternative to a water bath that uses less water (that may be in short supply one day) ... just my thoughts


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Reblazed said:


> Don't think OCH is suggesting you replace a pressure canner with this ... probably an alternative to a water bath that uses less water (that may be in short supply one day) ... just my thoughts


Yer right, just like I said at the top a my post, this be like a water bath canner without usin all the water.

If done properly, many foods can be canned in a water bath (er steam canner), if yer more comfortable with a pressure canner by all means use it. This simply be antoher method that can be used.

Many things we do in life are at our own risk, yall gotta decide which ones ya take. Simply usin a pressure canner does no insure a safe product if proper procedures ain't followed.

One Universtity in Utah an another University what I don't remember off hand have tested them an found em ta be as save as a waterbath canner when proper procedure be followed as with any cookin device.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yer right, just like I said at the top a my post, this be like a water bath canner without usin all the water.
> 
> If done properly, many foods can be canned in a water bath (er steam canner), if yer more comfortable with a pressure canner by all means use it. This simply be antoher method that can be used.
> 
> ...


LOL there is the rub my fine hillybilly firend!! Most problems occur when folks don't bother to follow directions and procedures properly. I have no problems with a steam canner and while I am probably not gonna get one soon(being broke does come with some side effects lol) I would think as long as they get everything hot and they seal then no problems.
I do have big problems with folks who can their tomato products by just heating the jars and the sauce/stewed maters and just pour it all in and put a hot top on and let it self seal! I can't believe folks still can that way..:gaah:


----------

